# Looking to buy first group of darts



## travisc (Mar 30, 2009)

So after 15 years of keeping boas, pythons, colubrids and venomous I am selling off my collection of spotted and childrens pythons. I have totally caught the PDF bug and after several months of successfully building small vivariums, slowly growing plant cuttings, literally 50+ hours studying this forum, culturing and reproducing several batches of fruit flies, I feel I have passed the tests to make the investment for a small group of dart frogs.

I live in North Central Florida [Gainesville] and seek a professional, quality breeder [not peddler] of healthy, C.B., thriving PDF's. Does anyone have any recommendations? I drive to Tampa nearly every weekend to visit friends so anyone along the I75 corridor between G'ville/Tampa would work out to the best of my interest, however I am not excluding Jacksonville or Orlando areas. As a beginner I am looking for one or two small groups of the following species.

Boldness and ease of keeping are my first choice....

d. auratus [Costa Rican Green/Blacks]
d. azureus
d. leucomelas

I am, however in love with the thumbs so don't count Imitators out. Particularly the Tarapoto. The only downside is the price.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Im so proud of you! Finally taking the jump! Maybe Bill Schwinn will speak up. He lives in the Tampa area and thats who I got my Cobalts from.


----------



## dam630 (Dec 11, 2009)

Contact Bill Schwinn, he is a member here.
He lives in Pinellas Park, on the other side of the bay from Tampa.
Not far from I75.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you! I may be able to help, PM sent.


----------

